# So this sucks... in a good way



## Regor (Oct 25, 2005)

I've gotta practice HARD all week long for our show on Friday. This past weekend I played like shit during jamming. And we're gonna close our set with Puppets. I haven't been able to play it right (all downstrokes) at tempo. Something gets sore really quick. And a lot of times my right hand is getting sore from holding my pick, which is a Pickboy 1.00mm pick (thick as shit). I haven't been able to hold it for prolonged periods of time since having chemo. Gotta rebuild the muscles I guess.

Well, today I 'warmed up' by playing most of the hard songs on Something Wicked with a 0.50mm version of my pick. While those songs were played sloppy (cuz I haven't played that album in prolly a year or more), by the time I finished it, I went and tried Puppets and VIOLA! I could play it to tempo mostly downstroked!! So either using SW as a warm up or switching the pick helped. Whichever it is, all week I'ma warm up with SW and use .50mm picks (prolly for the show too).

I'm upset that I can't use the 1.00mm, cuz the .50mm feel different (different response when hitting the strings, as you could imagine), but whatever it takes right?


(on a side note, DAMN I want my geetar to come!!)


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats weird. Its easier for me with heavy picks (I use 3mm stubbies). But something Wicked is, and always was a great warmup. Great album to listen to. The Coming Curse is THE song off there.


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2005)

what time do you hit the stage? i'll be in toledo early on in the evening, so i'll try to make it to this one too


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 25, 2005)

That album is definitely a right-hand workout. I love IE for that - I frequently use parts of "Travel In Stygian" to get up to speed after I get loose before gigs. It's hard work - Jon's got a killer right hand.


----------



## Regor (Oct 26, 2005)

There was a time when the ONLY IE song that gave me troubles playing was Disciples of the Lie (cuz that's WAY too fast gallops for any human to play LOL).


Leon, I have no idea what time we go on. It's pissing me off, cuz I keep calling the guy who's running the show (a friend of ours) and he's not returning the phone calls. I'm guessing we're a later band, but I honestly don't know.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 26, 2005)

I've always found Fender Heavys to be the most comfortable picks. 
Well, Rog, I hope your ready for the show and I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 29, 2005)

I use Dunlop Nylon 1mm (our bassist does too interestingly enough, we didn't plan that, just a coincidence, makes things real easy though lol) but used to use a stubby 3mm and I'll never go back, that was just too thick and too small lol


----------



## Naren (Oct 29, 2005)

I actually have 5 picks in my wallet. One is thin, 3 are medium-thickness (different degrees of medium-thickness), and 2 are pretty dang thick. I tend to use medium picks in general. I don't know what the gauges are in mm...

I've never really had trouble with Master of Puppets before. I play it pretty often because it's such a cool song and fun to play. I guess I had a little bit of trouble when I played it on a broken acoustic once... Playing Metallica's lead on an acoustic with no cutaway can be quite difficult (for me at least). Once I get past the 13th or 14th, nearly all ability goes away. On an electric, NOOOO problem.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 29, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> used to use a stubby 3mm and I'll never go back, that was just too thick and too small lol



Those are the best picks ever. They make it hella easy to sweep with. \m/


----------



## Naren (Oct 29, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Those are the best picks ever. They make it hella easy to sweep with. \m/



I started playing guitar on suuuuper thick and super small jazz picks and, whenever another guitarist would ask to borrow my pick, they would have so much trouble playing. They'd say "How the hell do you play with these things?!"

They sound pretty good, I think... As a result, I have no trouble playing with any size pick. I generally prefer medium-length medium-thickness picks nowadays.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 29, 2005)

i dont mind fender jazz picks or dunlop jazz IIIs. i like small picks like that. But the stubbies are it for me. i choke up on the pick a lot, so theres barely any tip showing, so normal picks have all this useless area behind that, and i dont like it lol.


----------



## Vince (Oct 29, 2005)

For the first 5 years or so of guitar playing, I used Dunlop Tortex 1 mm picks. They were good.

I read that Petrucci used Jazz III's and he said it really cleaned up his playing, so I decided to try them. It took me 6 months to a year of off-and-on work with jazz picks before it finally clicked.

Now, I'll never go back. I only use larger picks for acoustic guitar or bass. For electric guitar, nothing beats jazz picks. You never break strings (never!), and it totally cleaned up my playing. My alternate picking is 10 times better with jazz picks than it was before with standard picks. Everything's tighter and more responsive.

I heart jazz picks.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah, i rarely break strings ever. i cant remember the last time i broke one.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not a shredder by any means, so I like to be able to beat up my guitar and dig into the strings without losing a fingertip


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 30, 2005)

irregardless, its nice not to break strings all the time, and i can dig in just fine if i want. Not my thing though.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 30, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> irregardless, its nice not to break strings all the time, and i can dig in just fine if i want. Not my thing though.


Well, you know how the saying goes: Different (pick) strokes for different (guitar) folks


----------

